# Dehydrating Bananas



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Last time I did w/fresh lemon juice. They still turned dark. What else can I use? Would like them to be as natural as possible. Have recipe for a party type dessert.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Some prefer using Fruit Fresh, some prefer honey, some used crushed Vitamin C tablets, and some use pineapple juice. My personal preference is a mix of honey and lemon juice: mix 2 cups water and 1 cup sugar until dissolved over low heat, add 1 cup honey and 1/4 cup bottled lemon juice. 

But keep in mind that drying them at too high a temperature can also turn them dark no matter what you use to pretreat them.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

I just dried mine natural ... no lemon juice or nothing ... real low, slow heat ... favorite treat for all, and not dark.

:donut:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

glazed said:


> I just dried mine natural ... no lemon juice or nothing ... real low, slow heat ... favorite treat for all, and not dark.
> 
> :donut:


Ditto.
I worked quickly, with my daughter, I cut them, she loaded the trays...
135 degrees (Excalibur 9 tray) for 10 hours.
Not dark, just delicious!!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Laura that's the temp and length of time I used. Am going to turn Excalibur temp even lower.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Well, Sandra, the thought just occurred to me ... my definition of dark, and Laura's definition of dark, may be totally different from your definition of dark.

How dark are you talking about?

:donut:


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Dark brown to black. They taste good. Have first load in at 120 deg. They're always kind of chewy. Not fully dried.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Goodness, so your definition of "dark" really IS dark!



Goodness, I don't know why yours are turning out that way ... mine are a pretty light brownish-yellow color ... and I even used very very ripe nanners.

:stars:


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

That's why I wanted to do something to change them. Saw a recipe on cooking show, 1 Vanilla Wafer, put nice looking dehydrated banana slice on top and drizzle w/chocolate. Thought it would be nice to serve sometime.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I just sent mine with my son or I would have taken a photo!!
Mine were 'darker' around the edges, but not dark dark to black at all.....

My nanners were soft to start with. About 2 more days on the counter, and they would have been pudding / bread / or trash!
Were yours ripe?


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Not that ripe. Perfect for eating.


----------

